# Your choice of RTA/RDA?



## Cruzz_33 (20/9/15)

Well now I'm on here I can finally get opinions from all my fellow vapers.

I have had the Kanger subtank mini and the Youde goblin mini and then a mad hatter and he'll boy rda. 

I'm looking to get something new in terms of an RDA and RTA. 
So what is your guys and girls opinions on the best ones too own ?


----------



## Mike (20/9/15)

Cthulhu V2. Really impressive RTA.


----------



## wazarmoto (20/9/15)

Just had my first experience with an RDA. REM Atty clone from Sirvape. Loving it. Was a ***** to coil at first. But then again, it was my first ever coil build. Excellent vape, great air flow.


----------



## DougP (20/9/15)

Any advice..
I got a sub box mini kit..
Want to get into dripping..
Will this 50 watt sub box mod work and what RDA would work best with it..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (20/9/15)

I'm keenly following this whole RDA thing since that will probably be in the not to distant future. A quick question : what wicking material would one use to change juices frequently without having to rewick the whole time.


----------



## moonunit (20/9/15)

@DougP Any RDA will work it's up to the build you put in it.

Tried a Mutation X4 the other day and was very impressed. Fish bone also looks very interesting. 

Would also say Cthulhu 2! Got one on the way, although the Goblin mini is fantastic(except bottom filling)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (20/9/15)

@moonunit...And sub box as a mod ..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox (20/9/15)

DougP said:


> @moonunit...And sub box as a mod ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


using the Sapor on the subox mini works great


----------



## moonunit (20/9/15)

@DougP it should work perfectly. Try a dual coil build, somewhere around 0.3 ohms at around 40 watts, should give a nice warm Vape. 

Using Koopor mini and never found the need to go over 50watts. Although if I had a 200watt mod who knows, we will always push the limits of what we have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (20/9/15)

Txt for advise

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (20/9/15)

Currently pushing dual coil at 0.3 on billow v2 on sub box..it's also stunning

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgeback (20/9/15)

@DougP I think you may have a problem putting RDAs or other atomizers on the Sub Box Mini as it has a fixed 510 pin, so you should be hesitant to try anything that us not a Subtank Mini on there. Ref. https://m.reddit.com/r/electronic_c.../kanger_subox_kbox_mini_warning_510_pin_same/


----------



## DougP (20/9/15)

Funny you mention been having a few issues with billow v2 on sub box with 510 pin

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (21/9/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Well now I'm on here I can finally get opinions from all my fellow vapers.
> 
> I have had the Kanger subtank mini and the Youde goblin mini and then a mad hatter and he'll boy rda.
> 
> ...


goblin mini,sapor RDA,pollux RDA.Also the Vector RDA but remove the stupid spit screen.


----------



## Cruzz_33 (21/9/15)

The goblin mini is great just the bottom filling is not for me. The subtank mini is also very good I had leaking problems but put double seals on and it was sorted. Looking at that Cthulhu 2 and looking at either the vortice rda clone or the atty 3 by wotofo or plume veil yet hard to find although going to the US next month maybe have luck there. What's your thoughts on them ?


----------



## Andre (21/9/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> The goblin mini is great just the bottom filling is not for me. The subtank mini is also very good I had leaking problems but put double seals on and it was sorted. Looking at that Cthulhu 2 and looking at either the vortice rda clone or the atty 3 by wotofo or plume veil yet hard to find although going to the US next month maybe have luck there. What's your thoughts on them ?


I have the Goliath2, which for me is the best RTA yet. Cthulhu2 on its way to try - am impressed with its feature set. On the non-bf dripper front I can speak for the Sapor and Velocity. Atty 3 I have seen quite a few positive mentions on here. Most of these can be acquired locally - try, e.g., www.sirvape.co.za.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/9/15)

A


Andre said:


> I have the Goliath2, which for me is the best RTA yet. Cthulhu2 on its way to try - am impressed with its feature set. On the non-bf dripper front I can speak for the Sapor and Velocity. Atty 3 I have seen quite a few positive mentions on here. Most of these can be acquired locally - try, e.g., www.sirvape.co.za.


Bro - Where did you get the Cthulhu V2? Are there any local suppliers stocking this RTA? I haven't even seen a review on this yet - did a search last week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (21/9/15)

@Chukin'Vape hurry over to @Sir Vape they have stock of it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (21/9/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> A
> 
> Bro - Where did you get the Cthulhu V2? Are there any local suppliers stocking this RTA? I haven't even seen a review on this yet - did a search last week.


As @Cruzz_33 said - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/cthulhu-v2-rta-by-cthulhu-mod


----------



## DougP (21/9/15)

Have a billow v2 any opinions on them

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/9/15)

DougP said:


> Have a billow v2 any opinions on them
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Quite popular. This thread might help: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/billow-v2-stainless-steel-rta-by-ehpro.t12995/


----------



## VapingSquid (21/9/15)

Goliath V2 hands down - I am always looking for more airflow, clouds, power, capacity and flavour - this has it in heaps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (21/9/15)

Andre..
Some advice..
Currently use a sub box mini as daily device with own built coil and love it..
Want to now experiment with dripping ..have tried temp control but it did nothing for me..
I have a brand new sub box mini still in box that I was keeping as spare
Currently finding a little issue with billow on sub box regarding center pin because the sub box does not have a spring loaded pin..have also been told that sub box not recommended for use with other atties..because of the fixed pin..
so given the route I wanna explore should I replace sub box with different mod or use it..
The two things to consider..fixed 510 and 50 watts limit..



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (21/9/15)

In essence the sub box mini combo is the perfect combo kit..
Just dunno about using the sub box for dripping and other RTAs 


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (21/9/15)

Hi @DougP, why don't you use the two subox kits for two different flavours - and then get yourself another dedicated box with a springloaded 510 for your drippers and other tanks?

Sounds to me like your subox kit is your "daily reliable workhorse driver"
My advice is always to have two of those workhorses.


----------



## Andre (21/9/15)

DougP said:


> Andre..
> Some advice..
> Currently use a sub box mini as daily device with own built coil and love it..
> Want to now experiment with dripping ..have tried temp control but it did nothing for me..
> ...


That (not spring loaded) is a valid concern imo. Personally, I do not like to run that sort of risks and would not use other atomizers on the Subox Mini. The 50 W max would be ample for most.


----------



## DougP (21/9/15)

Makes sense..
Love the sub box 
Let me go on a shopping excersion
so many mods to choose from


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## skola (21/9/15)

I'm not sure if this is safe to do, someone more experienced can comment, but you could take a tiny screwdriver and lift the 510 pin up slightly on the subox mini. I noticed that the subtank mini's 510 connection goes quiet deep and pushes that pin down. 

When I had the subox kit i had no issues using the Billow V2 on it or the Derringer RDA and the Velocity RDA.


----------



## kev mac (21/9/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> The goblin mini is great just the bottom filling is not for me. The subtank mini is also very good I had leaking problems but put double seals on and it was sorted. Looking at that Cthulhu 2 and looking at either the vortice rda clone or the atty 3 by wotofo or plume veil yet hard to find although going to the US next month maybe have luck there. What's your thoughts on them ?


you're right about the gobmin,if it wasn't for the bottom fill it could be the best.The Cthulhu looks good to me,many on the forum love it.


----------



## kev mac (21/9/15)

DougP said:


> Any advice..
> I got a sub box mini kit..
> Want to get into dripping..
> Will this 50 watt sub box mod work and what RDA would work best with it..
> ...


Almost any RDA will work w/ the subbox,I love the Sapor and the vector is good imho.(remove the spit screen) You can see reviews on any RDA on YouTube.Good luck,you'll be a drip freak in no time.


----------



## Khan83 (21/9/15)

Currently using a Plumeveil clone on my subox mini & loving it. Only issue is the 510 pin on the RDA which doesnt seem to make contact. Just loosened the screw(for the Positive post) on the RDA a bit and man she be chuckin. Dont know how safe this is tho


----------



## Chukin'Vape (22/9/15)

Andre said:


> As @Cruzz_33 said - http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/cthulhu-v2-rta-by-cthulhu-mod



Shot bro - but the link doesnt return a result. He has a V1 under the RDA/RTA section - but of course that is not the one we are after.


----------



## Sir Vape (22/9/15)

ANYTHING BY YOUDE!!! Yes I'm shouting 

Their tanks just rock!!


----------



## Andre (22/9/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Shot bro - but the link doesnt return a result. He has a V1 under the RDA/RTA section - but of course that is not the one we are after.


Ah, sold out since. See it is now on pre-order: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/cthulhu-v2-rta-pre-order-round-2


----------

